# Kony 2012



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)

Invisible Children | Kony2012






*WHO IS JOSEPH KONY?*
JOSEPH KONY IS THE WORLD’S WORST WAR CRIMINAL. IN 1987 HE TOOK OVER LEADERSHIP OF AN EXISTING REBEL GROUP AND RENAMED IT THE LORD’S RESISTANCE ARMY (LRA).

THE LRA HAS EARNED A REPUTATION FOR ITS CRUEL AND BRUTAL TACTICS. WHEN JOSEPH KONY FOUND HIMSELF RUNNING OUT OF FIGHTERS, HE STARTED ABDUCTING CHILDREN TO BE SOLDIERS IN HIS ARMY OR “WIVES” FOR HIS OFFICERS. THE LRA IS ENCOURAGED TO RAPE, MUTILATE, AND KILL CIVILIANS–OFTEN WITH BLUNT WEAPONS.

THE LRA IS NO LONGER ACTIVE IN NORTHERN UGANDA (WHERE IT ORIGINATED) BUT IT CONTINUES ITS CAMPAIGN OF VIOLENCE IN DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO, CENTRAL AFRICAN REPUBLIC, AND SOUTH SUDAN. IN ITS 26-YEAR HISTORY, THE LRA HAS ABDUCTED MORE THAN 30,000 CHILDREN AND DISPLACED AT LEAST 2.1 MILLION PEOPLE.

*WHAT IS THE GOAL OF KONY 2012?*
INVISIBLE CHILDREN HAS BEEN WORKING FOR 9 YEARS TO END AFRICA’S LONGEST-RUNNING ARMED CONFLICT. U.S. MILITARY ADVISERS ARE CURRENTLY DEPLOYED IN CENTRAL AFRICA ON A “TIME-LIMITED” MISSION TO STOP KONY AND DISARM THE LRA. IF KONY ISN’T CAPTURED THIS YEAR, THE WINDOW WILL BE GONE.

*WE ARE TAKING ACTION TO ENSURE THESE TWO THINGS:*
1) THAT JOSEPH KONY IS KNOWN AS THE WORLD’S WORST WAR CRIMINAL.

2) THAT THE U.S. MILITARY ADVISERS SUPPORT THE UGANDAN ARMY UNTIL KONY HAS BEEN CAPTURED AND THE LRA HAS BEEN COMPLETELY DISARMED. THEY NEED TO FOLLOW THROUGH ALL THE WAY AND FINISH WHAT THEY HAVE STARTED.

*WHY ARE WE MAKING JOSEPH KONY "FAMOUS"?*
INVISIBLE CHILDREN’S KONY 2012 CAMPAIGN AIMS TO MAKE JOSEPH KONY FAMOUS, NOT TO CELEBRATE HIM, BUT TO RAISE SUPPORT FOR HIS ARREST AND SET A PRECEDENT FOR INTERNATIONAL JUSTICE. IN THIS CASE, NOTORIETY TRANSLATES TO PUBLIC SUPPORT. IF PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT THE CRIMES THAT KONY HAS BEEN COMMITTING FOR 26 YEARS, THEY WILL UNITE TO STOP HIM.

SECONDLY, WE WANT KONY TO BE FAMOUS SO THAT WHEN HE IS STOPPED, HE WILL BE A VISIBLE, CONCRETE EXAMPLE OF INTERNATIONAL JUSTICE. THEN OTHER WAR CRIMINALS WILL KNOW THAT THEIR MASS ATROCITIES WILL NOT GO UNNOTICED OR UNPUNISHED.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Neil Gaiman - I think this is what I’m most comfortable posting on Tumblr about Kony

Raising awareness is good, but it's important to regard the organisation itself with a degree of skepticism. [Message to anyone encountering the video]

I personally consider the idea of intervening in a country because it's right, not for self defence as a little iffy (In the sense that this is something brought up/highlighted in the video as an aim essentially) - I can see people in the future using this example to intervene for all the wrong reasons.

But that said, it's a very positive thing overall imo.


----------



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)

We got trouble. - Visible Children - KONY 2012 Criticism

The rebuttal.


----------



## cassious (Mar 6, 2012)

I was somewhat interseted until they started asking for $. Anyone that spends more then a second about donating money I worry about. To many people that take advantage of donators.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the Nostalgia Critic's treatment of it.


----------

